
Macphun unveils Luminar 2018, takes on Adobe Lightroom - jseliger
https://www.dpreview.com/news/5002868612/macphun-unveils-luminar-2018-takes-on-adobe-lightroom-cc
======
jseliger
I just pre-ordered Luminar; Aperture has been gone for a long time, so
Lightroom has the market to itself—and Adobe is behaving like it. So I'm eager
to try an alternative.

